# Vídeo Trovoada em Portugal



## ajrebelo (23 Dez 2007 às 15:49)

boas

aqui fica um vídeo realizado pela a minha equipa de meteoloucos,  com as filmagens das nossas caçadas em busca da trovoada perfeita 


espero que tenham gostado 

abraços


----------



## iceworld (23 Dez 2007 às 16:39)

Muito obrigado por este excelente vídeo 
Só por aqui é que não se passou nada nem chuva


----------



## ajrebelo (23 Dez 2007 às 17:18)

iceworld disse:


> Muito obrigado por este excelente vídeo
> Só por aqui é que não se passou nada nem chuva




BOAS

este vídeo é uma compilação de varias caçadas por exemplo em Sesimbra foi em Outubro de 2006 o de cascais inicio de 2007 e na Arrábida foi o ultimo evento  no final do verão, que foi brutal 

abraços


----------



## Fil (23 Dez 2007 às 19:08)

Muito bom o video


----------



## Luis França (23 Dez 2007 às 20:09)

Grande trupe de meteoloucos. Bons vídeos! 
Já encomendaram mais destas trovoadas à Bárbara ?   Nós bem queríamos ... talvez em 2008 ...


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2007 às 20:46)

Ena pah! Tou... maravilhado! A Arrábida deu cabo de mim!

Será que não posso fazer paret da próxima caça à trovoada?!


----------



## Rog (23 Dez 2007 às 23:09)

Exelente video, boas trovoadas


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Dez 2007 às 02:54)

AnDré disse:


> Ena pah! Tou... maravilhado! A Arrábida deu cabo de mim!
> 
> Será que não posso fazer paret da próxima caça à trovoada?!



BOAS

claro que sim quantos mais melhor, quando for a próxima eu aviso aqui no fórum 

estou a ver se a próxima pode ser feita também de dia pois assim vai dar para seguir os cb  e também sacar boas imagens com mais luz.

mas tens de estar preparado pois podes fazer mais de 800km 

eu já fiz ai umas 10 e cada vez gosto mais de as fazer é sem duvida um grande espírito.

mas cada vez mais caro pois a gasolina, upa upa 

abraços


----------



## Vince (24 Dez 2007 às 10:55)

Boas caçadas, bom video e excelente pós-produção, até a musica é do meu agrado  

Só uma pergunta, algumas estavam próximas, vocês estavam em terreno aberto ou  "refugiavam-se" no carro mantendo o equipamento cá fora ?


----------



## Santos (24 Dez 2007 às 12:03)

Execelente recolha de imagens, e extremamente bem seleccionada a trilha sonora Rebelo, digno de um verdadeiro "stormchaser"


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Dez 2007 às 12:32)

Vince disse:


> Boas caçadas, bom video e excelente pós-produção, até a musica é do meu agrado
> 
> Só uma pergunta, algumas estavam próximas, vocês estavam em terreno aberto ou  "refugiavam-se" no carro mantendo o equipamento cá fora ?



boas

sem duvida que o carro é o melhor local para se estar, nós tentamos colocar o carro sempre em locais abertos onde não haja arvores, ter atenção ao vento    e ter sempre muita atenção na condução  pois por vezes conduzimos com chuva, granizo, vento, coisas a voar , enfim um verdadeiro temporal.

mas é dessa adrenalina que ando atrás, o que fazemos hoje em relação ao inicio das caçada é que nos tentamos colocar de modo  a não ser atingido pela tempestade ou célula e sempre tentando estar  num ponto privilegiado para a captação das imagens, por vezes não há maneira de fugir e sem duvida que do carro não saio 

abraços


----------



## MSantos (24 Dez 2007 às 15:08)

Grande video parabens


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Dez 2007 às 15:16)

MSantos disse:


> Grande video parabens



boas

S. L. BENFICA também é muito bom 

abraços


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2007 às 15:35)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> sem duvida que o carro é o melhor local para se estar, nós tentamos colocar o carro sempre em locais abertos onde não haja arvores, ter atenção ao vento    e ter sempre muita atenção na condução  pois por vezes conduzimos com chuva, granizo, vento, coisas a voar , enfim um verdadeiro temporal.
> 
> ...



Epá, lá está.. a adrenalina deve ser... Bombástica!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Dez 2007 às 20:24)

Bom vídeo ! 
A música enquadra-se na perfeição !


----------



## Brigantia (25 Dez 2007 às 23:11)

Bom vídeo Ajrebelo Grandes caçadas.


----------

